# Leicester reptile meeting Sat January 19th 2013 (PYTHON'S)



## adam1969

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 19th January 2013* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Pythons, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM fromApril Taylor, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.




Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Book in Dexter pleaseeee!

Can't wait to come and bring something 
Oh and see my favourites <3


----------



## multicorn

wahooooooooo ... sings "I'll be therrrreeeeeee"


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : suprises
Multicorn : Suprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake


Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## benlambert

Cool can't wait. 
Not sure what to bring could bring some total morphs?


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Cool can't wait.
> Not sure what to bring could bring some total morphs?


 Ok. But do you mean Royal morphs dude or is there a new kid on the block when it comes to morph's mate......


----------



## benlambert

adam1969 said:


> Ok. But do you mean Royal morphs dude or is there a new kid on the block when it comes to morph's mate......


Ooops typo lol. Yeah royal morphs lol.


----------



## April Taylor

I'm not sure what I'll bring yet but I'm looking forward to it already : victory:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Ooops typo lol. Yeah royal morphs lol.


HA HA :bash: were you on predictive text mate !


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : Suprises
Multicorn : Suprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
benlambert : Pretty balls

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.[


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : Suprises
Multicorn : Suprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
benlambert : Pretty ball's

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## benlambert

Il bring 2 pretty balls adz just for you. :lol2:


----------



## Ann W

Its my weekend without little legs, so should be there! 

I bet Lee will bring one of his xx 

:2thumb:


----------



## multicorn

benlambert said:


> Il bring 2 pretty balls adz just for you. :lol2:


Honestly !!! And i'm the rude one?????


----------



## adwraith

i should be able to make this, will check what lucy is up to.


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> Its my weekend without little legs, so should be there!
> 
> I bet Lee will bring one of his xx
> 
> :2thumb:


So how tall are you with little legs????


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> So how tall are you with little legs????


ok kinda deserved that! :whip:

my weekend without Jenna! :blush:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Il bring 2 pretty balls adz just for you. :lol2:


Really ! And I thought that Jemma kept yours on a tight chain mate LOL!!!!


----------



## adam1969

Ann W said:


> I bet Lee will bring one of his xx
> 
> :2thumb:


 What!!! Balls or little leg's?????


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : Surprises
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
benlambert : Pretty ball's
April Taylor : Surprises

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## Ann W

adam1969 said:


> What!!! Balls or little leg's?????


Well what can i say??? :whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

Ann W said:


> Well what can i say??? :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

Happy Christmas everyone!

We'll be at the next meetand I'll bring my Florida King along (got her in June, so she's now eligible)


----------



## Sazzness

Merry Christmas guys!
Hope you all have a wonderful day  xxx


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : Surprises
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
benlambert : Pretty ball's
April Taylor : Surprises
Jeffers3 : Florida King


Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## April Taylor

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Nightfirez

Merry Christmas one and all  : victory:


----------



## benlambert

Hope everyone has had a great x mas. Looking forward to next meeting. 
Any one had anything cold blooded for x mas?


----------



## April Taylor

So, I'm back at work, bored sensless with nothing to do . . . Did everyone have a good christmas?


----------



## multicorn

benlambert said:


> Hope everyone has had a great x mas. Looking forward to next meeting.
> Any one had anything cold blooded for x mas?





April Taylor said:


> So, I'm back at work, bored sensless with nothing to do . . . Did everyone have a good christmas?


Helloooooo yes thanks a great rest with tj....

I had a lovely hypo plasma for christmas from Adam and Charlotte.. She is lurrrvley


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> Hope everyone has had a great x mas. Looking forward to next meeting.
> Any one had anything cold blooded for x mas?


Sadly, no. I was hoping that Adam would come around over a certain snake that I want from A&C but no :bash:


----------



## benlambert

April Taylor said:


> Sadly, no. I was hoping that Adam would come around over a certain snake that I want from A&C but no :bash:


Ooh that's not good, what snake are you after?


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> Ooh that's not good, what snake are you after?


PM'd you as I'm not sure if they would be selling or not : victory:


----------



## multicorn

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : Surprises
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
benlambert : Pretty ball's
April Taylor : Surprises
Jeffers3 : Florida King
CrazeeMaz : hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## crazeemaz

benlambert said:


> Hope everyone has had a great x mas. Looking forward to next meeting.
> Any one had anything cold blooded for x mas?


 
Had a great Christmas and 
...............................................................................................................
................................................................................................................
..........................................................

yeah! I got 2 new snakes on Christmas Day!

Steve had conspired with Martin at the Christmas night out and arranged to get me a couple of cornsnakes!

So happy!

One is bloodred het piedsided pos het anery hypo
The other is kastanie pos het bloodred anery hypo
Both 2010 
:flrt:


----------



## adwraith

lucy will be coming along too  looking forward to seeing everyone, hope you all had good christmases!


----------



## adam1969

Looking like its gonna be a good first meeting of 2013 :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Happy new year!


----------



## Sazzness

Happy new year to some of the best and most interesting people I have ever met. 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Ronster

Happy new year from me too! See you all on the 19th :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

Happy New Year all!

Looking forward to a good start to the New Year on 19th. With that gorgeous hybrid imperial pueblan :flrt: along, though, the top rosette will be difficult to get!


----------



## benlambert

Yeah can't wait always enjoy the meets, 
Happy New year all.


----------



## adam1969

Happy new year everyone !
Hope you all had a good one 
See you on the 19th.:2thumb:


----------



## Revobuzz

Happy New Year.

Not happy myself 'cos can't make the meet - again, but hope you have a good time.

Looks like some interesting snakes going to be there. Not to mention pretty balls.....


----------



## multicorn

Adam trying out the new range of Ann Summers toys... 
( obviously he didnt read the instructions)


----------



## Ann W

Dont you mean Ann W's toys??? will bring them to the next meeting if you want! Clean of course! :whip:


----------



## benlambert

Ha ha :censor: ING. Brilliant

Martin- don't post pics when he's read the instructions. :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

Really looking forward to this now!!!! Can't wait to see you all. :no1:


----------



## benlambert

me neither 

Baby sitter all sorted so we will both be there, 
seams like ages since the last meet. 
How is every one?


----------



## adam1969

So am I! But still got room for more reptiles.:whistling2:

Booked in so far.


Adam1969 : Surprises
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
benlambert : Pretty ball's
April Taylor : Surprises
Jeffers3 : Florida King
CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## benlambert

Ben wheres the bar i can't see:lol2:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben wheres the bar i can't see:lol2:


Gemma could smell the bar at 100 metre's mate so not gonna be a problem:lol2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

adam1969 said:


> Gemma could smell the bar at 100 metre's mate so not gonna be a problem:lol2:


Just 100m, that would be if i had a cold and my feet tied 2getha. :lol2: even all them 3 factors couldn't keep me from the bar. :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

JemmaLambert said:


> Just 100m, that would be if i had a cold and my feet tied 2getha. :lol2: even all them 3 factors couldn't keep me from the bar. :lol2:


I was trying to be nice! But what the hell! Jemma its 4 factors!!! ..:whistling2o you need to borrow some fingers thumbs and toes to get to 4:lol2:

1, Snake covering eyes
2, 100m from bar
3, A cold
4, Feet tied together ( The mind boggles!!!!:whip


----------



## April Taylor

adam1969 said:


> I was trying to be nice! But what the hell! Jemma its 4 factors!!! ..:whistling2o you need to borrow some fingers thumbs and toes to get to 4:lol2:
> 
> 1, Snake covering eyes
> 2, 100m from bar
> 3, A cold
> 4, Feet tied together ( The mind boggles!!!!:whip


5. Ear muffs
6. Nose plus

I dare you to try all six at the next meet :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> 5. Ear muffs
> 6. Nose plus
> 
> I dare you to try all six at the next meet :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Is there some sort of BDSM theme next time that I don't know about? :lol2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

April Taylor said:


> 5. Ear muffs
> 6. Nose plus
> 
> I dare you to try all six at the next meet :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


But then there is a seventh factor, stairs. I could have mastered the first 6 factors but 7, are you mad i would do myself an injury and the poor snake, he was just minding his own business. He didn't ask me 2 hurl him down the stairs while looking for the bar. I think i will just do the safe option and send ben. :lol2:


----------



## benlambert

JemmaLambert said:


> But then there is a seventh factor, stairs. I could have mastered the first 6 factors but 7, are you mad i would do myself an injury and the poor snake, he was just minding his own business. He didn't ask me 2 hurl him down the stairs while looking for the bar. I think i will just do the safe option and send ben. :lol2:


 

Ruby was a she last time i checked jem. 

:lol2:


----------



## JemmaLambert

benlambert said:


> Ruby was a she last time i checked jem.
> 
> :lol2:


Stop splitting hairs. X


----------



## multicorn

So am I! But still got room for more reptiles.

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : Surprises 
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake 
benlambert : Pretty ball's 
April Taylor : Surprises 
Jeffers3 : Florida King 
CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake
MulticornJR : flying gecko......!!! Mmmmm good idea... NOT!!

Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


----------



## benlambert

multicorn said:


> So am I! But still got room for more reptiles.
> 
> Booked in so far.
> 
> Adam1969 : Surprises
> Multicorn : Surprises
> Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
> benlambert : Pretty ball's
> April Taylor : Surprises
> Jeffers3 : Florida King
> CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake
> MulticornJR : *flying gecko......!!! Mmmmm good idea... NOT!!*
> 
> Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


 

Awesome could be hard work though :lol2:


----------



## benlambert

*new years eve photos*


----------



## multicorn

Jeffers3 said:


> Is there some sort of BDSM theme next time that I don't know about? :lol2:


Did someone say BDSM ........diggidy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## April Taylor

multicorn said:


> Did someone say BDSM ........diggidy!!!!!!!!!


Business Development Sales Manager???


----------



## multicorn

April Taylor said:


> Business Development Sales Manager???


Maybe maybe mrs still at work....!!!

Or Back Door Sales Man...... diggidy!!!!!


----------



## April Taylor

multicorn said:


> Maybe maybe mrs still at work....!!!
> 
> Or Back Door Sales Man...... diggidy!!!!!


Yeah, still in work mode! 

EWWWWWW!


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


Nice pic's mate:2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## benlambert

adam1969 said:


> Nice pic's mate:2thumb::whistling2:




Thanks mate.

Good camara skills havnt I :whistling2:


----------



## benlambert

multicorn said:


> Maybe maybe mrs still at work....!!!
> 
> Or Back Door Sales Man...... diggidy!!!!!


Calm down quagmire lol


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Good camara skills havnt I :whistling2:


Fantastic mate you should be a Pro!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## adwraith

multicorn said:


> So am I! But still got room for more reptiles.
> 
> Booked in so far.
> 
> Adam1969 : Surprises
> Multicorn : Surprises
> Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake
> benlambert : Pretty ball's
> April Taylor : Surprises
> Jeffers3 : Florida King
> CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake
> MulticornJR : flying gecko......!!! Mmmmm good idea... NOT!!
> 
> Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.


looking forward to this. flying geckos sounds like a great idea!get afew drinks in you and we can fly them from the meet to the car park below :2thumb:

lee if you're coming any chance that you could bring some of the hatchling royals presuming you've grown any on?


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Business Development Sales Manager???


That was obviously what I meant!
(you covered that up suspiciously quickly, though! :whistling2


----------



## Nightfirez

adwraith said:


> looking forward to this. flying geckos sounds like a great idea!get afew drinks in you and we can fly them from the meet to the car park below :2thumb:
> 
> lee if you're coming any chance that you could bring some of the hatchling royals presuming you've grown any on?



yeah got a couple anything in-particular you wanted to see ?


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> yeah got a couple anything in-particular you wanted to see ?


Fire fly, :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Nightfirez said:


> yeah got a couple anything in-particular you wanted to see ?


Hmm the really cute one I was holding (morph-clueless on royals) :blush:


----------



## Nightfirez

April Taylor said:


> Hmm the really cute one I was holding (morph-clueless on royals) :blush:


Err that would have been all of them lol


----------



## adwraith

Nightfirez said:


> yeah got a couple anything in-particular you wanted to see ?


i'm a fan of pastels but as ben said firefly or the unidentified one if you have any of those?:notworthy:


----------



## April Taylor

Nightfirez said:


> Err that would have been all of them lol


Well I won't be disappointed then will I? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benlambert

Just bring them all again lee :2thumb:


----------



## Ann W

take queno seeing as hes feeding well babes x


----------



## adam1969

Still got room for more reptiles.

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : Surprises 
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake 
benlambert : Pretty ball's 
April Taylor : Surprises 
Jeffers3 : Florida King 
CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake
MulticornJR : flying gecko......!!! Mmmmm good idea... NOT!! + A catching net???????:whistling2:
Nightfirez : Little ball's


Plenty of room left at the moment so please contact Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn to arrange booking your reptiles into the meeting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ann W

looking forward to seeing you all Saturday x


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> looking forward to seeing you all Saturday x


Almost as much as me and the Teeejmeister!!!


----------



## April Taylor

Me and Adam too! Feels like ages since the last one. Oh and we got some unusual snake related raffle prizes!


----------



## Ann W

im really intrigued by TJ's flying gekos lol


----------



## multicorn

Ann W said:


> im really intrigued by TJ's flying gekos lol


Im scared hahahaha!!! Im not sure they'll come out of the rub hahaha


----------



## Ann W

multicorn said:


> Im scared hahahaha!!! Im not sure they'll come out of the rub hahaha


and there was me looking forward to seeing you and TJ chasing them aroung the room :whistling2:


----------



## Sazzness

Excited for Saturday! Nice way to polish off a week of panic - I have an exam tomorrow 

My manager is also super psyched as she is coming too! Best give her a warm welcome :whip:


----------



## Revobuzz

Sazzness said:


> Excited for Saturday! Nice way to polish off a week of panic - I have an exam tomorrow
> 
> My manager is also super psyched as she is coming too! Best give her a warm welcome :whip:


So probably best not to ask you about the PaH interview then.....or is this your new manager?


----------



## Sazzness

Revobuzz said:


> So probably best not to ask you about the PaH interview then.....or is this your new manager?


Ha I didn't get the job, love. She knows anyway - she used to work there and gave them a good reference. I think I just shat myself so much in the final interview that I messed it all up. 

Catt is sound and she is dead excited to come. Hopefully she enjoy the meet and keep coming back cos I wanna see her Amel Stripe


----------



## April Taylor

oooh a newbie, goody!!


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor said:


> oooh a newbie, goody!!


That sound's a little Hannible Lecter April I know you didnt mean it like that but hey just saying......:lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Catt if you happen to read this please be sure you will be shown a warm welcome and I am sure you will have a good night......


----------



## adam1969

Still got room for more reptiles.Last chance to book your lovely reptiles into the meeting the deadline will be 6pm tomorrow by email to Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn 

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : Surprises 
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake & Catt (Her boss!!!!) 
benlambert : Pretty ball's 
April Taylor : Surprises 
Jeffers3 : Florida King 
CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan and a cornsnake
MulticornJR : flying gecko......!!! Mmmmm good idea... NOT!! + A catching net???????:whistling2:
Nightfirez : Little ball's


----------



## Purple_D

adam1969 said:


> Catt if you happen to read this please be sure you will be shown a warm welcome and I am sure you will have a good night......


Don't look like i will be going this sat,weather is crap up here and is supposed to get worse.
Shame,as i for one would like to see a newbie's amel stripe:whistling2:


----------



## Sazzness

Purple_D said:


> Don't look like i will be going this sat,weather is crap up here and is supposed to get worse.
> Shame,as i for one would like to see a newbie's amel stripe:whistling2:


She's not bringing anything this week, as it will be her first week.


----------



## adam1969

Purple_D said:


> Don't look like i will be going this sat,weather is crap up here and is supposed to get worse.


YOU HAVE A LAND ROVER DISCOVERY !!!!!! Or dont you know how to drive it in snow :bash::bash::bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Purple_D

adam1969 said:


> YOU HAVE A LAND ROVER DISCOVERY !!!!!! Or dont you know how to drive it in snow :bash::bash::bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


I do but others don't:lol2:.
i still may make it just depends
I still want to see the newbies stripe


----------



## April Taylor

Hannibal?? Nice :gasp: here's me trying to be all nice and welcoming and I come off as a crazed serial killer. Hm, maybe need to work on that.:blush:


----------



## multicorn

April Taylor said:


> Hannibal?? Nice :gasp: here's me trying to be all nice and welcoming and I come off as a crazed serial killer. Hm, maybe need to work on that.:blush:


Yes April a true serial killer would have put..... Meh he he at the end in a butch voice!!!! I used to know a serial killer.. He was coco's pop!!!


----------



## multicorn

Purple_D said:


> I do but others don't:lol2:.
> i still may make it just depends
> I still want to see the newbies stripe


I have a lovely stripe you can see if you'd like???? :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Catt if you happen to read this please be sure you will be shown a warm welcome and I am sure you will have a good night......


 
........as we eat your liver, with a nice chianti :lol2:









Only kidding, Catt. Even April is not like this, really! :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Jeffers3 said:


> ........as we eat your liver, with a nice chianti :lol2:
> image
> 
> Only kidding, Catt. Even April is not like this, really! :2thumb:


What to you mean EVEN APRIL is not like this. I'm bloody lovely me. :whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

Still got room for more reptiles.Last chance to book your lovely reptiles into the meeting the deadline will be 6pm tomorrow( 2 min's left) by email to Either adam1969, April Taylor or multicorn 

Booked in so far.

Adam1969 : Surprises 
Multicorn : Surprises
Sazzness : Leucistic black ratsnake & Catt (Her boss!!!!) 
benlambert : Pretty ball's 
April Taylor : Surprises 
Jeffers3 : Florida King 
CrazeeMaz : Hybrid imperial pueblan, a cornsnake & Dione's ratsnake
MulticornJR : flying gecko......!!! Mmmmm good idea... NOT!! + A catching net???????:whistling2:
Nightfirez : Little ball's


----------



## adam1969

Time out sorry no more bookings being taken now. Although if you really want to bring something missed booking in bribes may work ...:lol2:


----------



## Sazzness

I'm worried with how this conversation turned tbh....

Depending on the snow depends if we risk taking the car, thus if we decide to bring Dexter or not. :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> What to you mean EVEN APRIL is not like this. I'm bloody lovely me. :whistling2:


 
I know you are! :flrt:


----------



## Jeffers3

Is the meet going ahead? 

We're blocked in at the moment, as no cars can get up or down our road. Mel caught the bus to work, as she couldn't get the car out of it's parking space!

I think the main roads are not too bad, so if it clears a bit during the day, we should be OK. What's it like in Leicester?


----------



## Kilbz

Main roads are fine, some side roads are abit dodgy still but its clearing up. Aslong as theres no more snow!


----------



## April Taylor

Still on :2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

Il be coming on my own as our baby sitter can't get over.


----------



## Sazzness

Roads are fine. Hoping the weather stays as it is so we can drive and bring the little guy. Look forwards to seeing you all xx


----------



## adwraith

i'll decide in a few mins but i think it'll be unlikely that i'll be coming. the roads road my house are rubbish still though the main roads are ok apparently...not happy about this bloody snow!


----------



## crazeemaz

Don't think I am going to make it either  Steve has had to go into work and probably wont get away till about 8 ish.


----------



## April Taylor

crazeemaz said:


> Don't think I am going to make it either  Steve has had to go into work and probably wont get away till about 8 ish.





adwraith said:


> i'll decide in a few mins but i think it'll be unlikely that i'll be coming. the roads road my house are rubbish still though the main roads are ok apparently...not happy about this bloody snow!


:devil: stupid snow


----------



## adwraith

Sorry but i'm not coming. roads aren't great and more snow forecasted here in the next couple of hours. have a great evening


----------



## April Taylor

Thanks for a great night all!


----------



## Ronster

April Taylor said:


> Thanks for a great night all!



Agreed. And there was birthday cake!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Hope everyone got home safe & sound, a couple of the side roads were like sheets of ice, think Jeffers had the longest journey home?


----------



## adwraith

gutted i missed this hope you all had a great night.hopefully i'll make the next one, though it depends what date it is cause i'm working weekend nights a couple of weekends in feb


----------



## Sazzness

Kit and I had a great night as always! Great to see most of the gang  thanks for making Catt feel welcome as well. 

Love you allllll! I hope the weather treats you all well xxx


----------



## crazeemaz

Really gutted we missed it! But Steve didnt get back from work till 10:30 pm. Hoping we can make the next one as long as it is not 23rd Feb as that is the mother-in-laws 80th!

Really wanted to show off the Diones Rat snake!


----------



## JemmaLambert

gutted i couldn't make it this evening, but i must say the birthday cake definatly made the pain alot easier.


----------



## April Taylor

Missed you all that couldn't attend. Next one is February 16th. Boa night. : victory:


----------



## MulticornJR

Thank you everyone for cake and cards it was a wonderful night. A special thank you to Lee and Ann and April and Adam for there prezzies in the form of a card and a game. :notworthy:

Hope you all had a lovely night and hope everyone got home safe and sound.:2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz

Yeah! Can definitely make the next one as Steve is not on call so won't have to work.


----------



## Jeffers3

We got back fine after another very nice evening (even though we were stupidly late getting there!).

Charlotte has done it again, by the way. I was sat there minding my own business and this voice says "would you like a hold of this lovely little King Ratsnake.......". I can see my resolve not to buy anything for a while being tested! :lol2:

Hats off to the wicked Nacho chef and also the king of the melted camembert :notworthy::2thumb: 

And, last but not least, Happy 15th Birthday, Junior!


----------



## benlambert

Hope you have a great day today tj. Your flying geckos are awesome.


----------



## Sazzness

Happy birthday TJ - you reckless, asbo-holding teenager!  Have an awesome day duuuude!

Love,
Sarah & Kit x


----------



## April Taylor

Happy birthday!


----------



## adam1969

*Next meeting*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...cester-reptile-meeting-16th.html#post10886943


:bashhotos from January's meeting will be added as soon as i get chance to upload them from my phone sorry for the delay guys & Gals:bash:


----------



## Ann W

JemmaLambert said:


> gutted i couldn't make it this evening, but i must say the birthday cake definatly made the pain alot easier.


 
haha, glad you got the cake xx


----------



## JemmaLambert

Ann W said:


> haha, glad you got the cake xx


Ben wouldn't have dared not bring me cake back, he knows i wouldn't of spoke 2 him 4 a week. Lol. Xx


----------



## adam1969

Thank you to all those who made it another great meeting .
It was another great night!!!!!!


----------



## acsnakes

*Photos*

Sorry it's so late, only just managed to get hold of Adam's phone to get the photos, but here they are!!!













































































































Anyone get a pic of 2nd place? If not, Ben, can you take one?

Think I'll take my camera next time!! :whistling2:

Cx


----------



## benlambert

I emailed the pics to Adam the day after the last meet, 
Adams slacking lol.


----------



## acsnakes

benlambert said:


> I emailed the pics to Adam the day after the last meet,
> Adams slacking lol.


Adam's always slacking!!!! :lol2:

Found 'em! Here you go...


----------

